# New to Teryxs



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

I recently bought an 09 Teryx Le and just wondering what I should look out for on them or anything of the sort. 
Also wondering if these came stock on Teryxs?
Brace for the spindle








Greasable a-arms


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure...I know I added them to my KQ. They sure will save your bushings.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Neither of those items are stock, but both are very great mods. Both are on my things to do list.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------

